

I know what you’re waiting for - kachnuv_ocasek
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/10/02/hurry.html

======
revorad
This is the best takeaway for me, which I've been thinking about a lot
recently:

 _Don’t worry if someone else is already working on your idea. I’m certain
they are, but they are decidedly not you and it’s the you that makes your idea
unique._

Giving your creations a character of your own is a great way to differentiate
and keep going.

~~~
geekam
Does this only apply to a profit making projects? A project or startup with
business model? Or does this also apply to personal projects?

~~~
darkxanthos
It applies to everything. Don't use uncertainty about the future as an excuse
to remain frozen today.

~~~
piotrSikora
Nicely put, it's better than the original quote!

------
cabinguy
"You need to discover the moment when you actually know better than everyone
around you — when you make the first move without asking permission."

I love that line - it says it all.

